# Qnap TS-253 Pro NAS: Can't access from outside my LAN



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2015)

I've got a Qnap TS-253 pro plugged into my ASUS RT-N66U router.  I no problem accessing it when I'm connected to my LAN at my house, using the ASUS IP address http://192.168.x.x:8080.

Using the QNAP file utility I want to share a folder.  So I right click share, and I have the options:

Using the internal LAN IP (http://192.168.x.x:8080), 

Using assigned external Comcast IP:  (http://73.4.1xx.xxx:8080)
Using QNap Cloud DNS (I forget the link)
For some reason, I cannot access internally or externally using either No. 2 or 3.  I even tried assigning a static IP for the NAS, and setting up port forwarding using port 8080 (same that the NAS assigns).  It sill works within my LAN, but not outside!  Needless to say it's driving me nuts!

I've rebooted the router and NAS more times than I can count.

Topology:

External Coax -> Comcast Cable Modem (ARRIS TG862G/CT) -> (RJ45) to ASUS RT-N66U -> (RJ45) to Qnap TS-253.

TIA for any help!

Edit: @AthalonX2 , any words of wisdom?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are going to access the NAS externally, you might have to forward ports in the router.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> If you are going to access the NAS externally, you might have to forward ports in the router.



I did port forwarding with the same result.  Now I'm wondering, it because of the Comcast cable modem being before the ASUS... I think the Comcast cable modem is (in itself) a router?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

Updated cable modem information...  Anyone?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 1, 2015)

Just looked it up and your modem actually has a router in that as well. That means you are double NATting.

Try disabling the routing function on it if you can, if you can't then you'll need a plain old modem only and then use that with your actual router.

More research: Turns out you need to call comcast to put the modem/router into full bridge mode. They do not have this option in the menus. 

If they can't help you it's best to buy a standalone modem and then call it into comcast.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Just looked it up and your modem actually has a router in that as well. That means you are double NATting.
> 
> Try disabling the routing function on it if you can, if you can't then you'll need a plain old modem only and then use that with your actual router.
> 
> ...



I was suspecting something like that all along (Router->Router->NAS)  I tried registering on the QNAP forums to ask the same question, they wont let me register because my IP address is on a "spam" list... both work and home!  Grrrrr...

Next stop... Comcast help (hell?) 

EDIT:  The other thought was connecting the NAS directly to the Comcast router, but then I'm not sure if I'll be able to get to it on my LAN from the connected ASUS router. 

Comcast Router -> ASUS Router
.................................\-> NAS

Any idea?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 1, 2015)

connecting it to the comcast router would create problems from within your home network. and possible sec. risks as well.

try to get the modem/router or "gateway" into modem only or "bridge" mode and then see if that helps, if not a new modem only is the best route


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> connecting it to the comcast router would create problems from within your home network. and possible sec. risks as well.
> 
> try to get the modem/router or "gateway" into modem only or "bridge" mode and then see if that helps, if not a new modem only is the best route



I found the WEB GUI instruction for the Comcast router, there is indeed a Bridged mode in the NAT section:  http://www.arrisi.com/support/documentation/user_guides/_docs/ARRIS_Router_Setup_Web_GUI_UG.pdf


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 1, 2015)

Give that a try if comcast didn't disable it though.... some people are saying it was missing on some forums I looked at for it.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Give that a try if comcast didn't disable it though.... some people are saying it was missing on some forums I looked at for it.



I'll mess with it tonight and let you know if they do have a custom firmware with that missing... they do not give an option to turn off the Xfinity Wifi in the ARRIS, at least the last time I checked


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck! and That sucks.... Not good at all... thing is it's to be expected from comcast -_-


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2015)

@redmixedcat (I PM'd you this, but posting here for future reference):

AWESOME! I got it going  You pointed me in the right direction... turns out Comcast issued a firmware update at the end of Feb that allows bridge mode on the ARRIS :

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29066894-Firmware-New-Firmware-Last-Night-TG862G

I logged into the ARRIS router, found the bridge mode setting (that also turns off the Wifi), and I'm up and running. I can even open up a share link on my phone... in this case a music folder, and bam, I'm listening to an MP3 or WMA file right there and then, or can download the files. Can make links expire in whatever timeframe desired, make them read-only or uploadable.

The only issue I have now is the Dynamic IP address with a Comcast Home account... you can't get a static IP unless you have a business account.

But, for the time being, QNap has a has a static DNS service (for free), called MYQNAPCLOUD, so I'll be using that.

There's other services that acts like a DNS service (effectively creating a static link), but I do not know if these will work on the Qnap NAS: http://www.noip.com/ & mystaticipaddress.com (noip.com has a free version). Any suggestions?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Glad it's all good! 

Cool thing about the Meraki Z1 I got it has a build in DDNS service that's free


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Cool thing about the Meraki Z1 I got it has a build in DDNS service that's free



I see that here:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FJBJ5QA/?tag=tec06d-20

What do they charge after the first year?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Get it from airspeed wireless or CDW. They have it for 160 including 3 years of the cloud controller!!! On newegg it's freakin 250 and only 1 yr!

I got it from airspeed since they took paypal: http://airspeed-wireless.com/meraki-z1-cloud-managed-teleworker-gateway-us-plug-354.html


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Get it from airspeed wireless or CDW. They have it for 160 including 3 years of the cloud controller!!! On newegg it's freakin 250 and only 1 yr!



Same... 199 on amazon with 1 year.  I'll look into that if the Myqnapcloud doesn't cut it.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Before you get your Z1 if you get it PM me for help configuring it... it's different than configuring most routers!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Before you get your Z1 if you get it PM me for help configuring it... it's different than configuring most routers!



I'd prefer to start with free (noip.com) and see if that works.  The TS-253 has stock OS QTS 4.1 (embedded Linux), so any IP management client would need to work with that.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

cool. hope that works.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2015)

I wish there was some software (free, and for Linux) that would broadcast via SMTP, SMS or some other service, the current outside IP Address.  No doubt, that's how Qnapcloud is doing it...


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

most DDNS services have an agent that does the checking for you.

Here's a way you can roll your own DDNS service:
http://willwarren.com/2014/07/03/roll-dynamic-dns-service-using-amazon-route53/
http://www.randomnoun.com/wp/2013/07/08/a-dead-simple-dynamic-dns-server/

If you need hosting for the DDNS files let me know and I might even start to offer my own that would be cool 

here's a list of other providers for DDNS if you want: http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> most DDNS services have an agent that does the checking for you.
> 
> Here's a way you can roll your own DDNS service:
> http://willwarren.com/2014/07/03/roll-dynamic-dns-service-using-amazon-route53/
> ...




Wow man, that's what I'm talking about.  At first I wasn't thinking of going further (for my own uses) than updating the IP address occasionally, but having it all done through me via DNS would be just plain HOT lol!  I like the dead version, great page and if the DNS server went away, I could shift it over somewhere else... presumably.

Ironically, I work damn close to Dyn, even have a good friend that works there


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Cool!!!


----------

